#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  @Emulator Sentinel UltraPro/Sentinel SuperPro Hard Lock Software Free Support@

## tuancham

Dear All
Last time I succeed to make Emulator Sentinel UltraPro/Sentinel SuperPro Hard Lock Softwares 
So now If you have hard lock Key, i can help you to make (copy) to many PC.  :Chuncky: 


See More: @Emulator Sentinel UltraPro/Sentinel SuperPro Hard Lock Software Free Support@

----------


## romandav

Many thanks Tuancham, please let me know, how 
romandav@gmail.com
best regards

----------


## r_rajesh82

hai friend please let me know how to do, my email id is senthil70332@gmail.com

----------


## sks_007

Hi Tuancham

I am having sentinel ultrapro dongle. Can u help me to make a copy of it .

regards

----------


## josefreitas

can you help me? send a PM.

----------


## debug

Hi Please help me in emulating hardware lock

send PM 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## mik1976

I have SULSIM we can use to emulate or somehow make to work ?

----------


## nug_turn

i have Safenet too can i get how to emulate that...to nug_turn@yahoo.co.uk 

many thanks to you

----------


## ammar112

ammar_engineer2000@hotmail.com

----------


## mertk

> Dear All
> Last time I succeed to make Emulator Sentinel UltraPro/Sentinel SuperPro Hard Lock Softwares 
> So now If you have hard lock Key, i can help you to make (copy) to many PC.



Hi tuancam, 

could you please help me in making a copy of superpro? Thanks in advance.

----------


## kcoelho

Hi tuancam, 

could you please help me in making a copy of superpro?
the original burned up, and I'm really need to recover or emulate urgently.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## fjtsai

Hi Tuancham 
Please also teach me in emulating hard lock key
send PM 

Thanks in advance. :Smug:

----------


## MYSTerB

Many thanks Tuancham, please let me know, how 


mysterb66@gmail.comSee More: @Emulator Sentinel UltraPro/Sentinel SuperPro Hard Lock Software Free Support@

----------


## getanasmalik

Dear tuancham,

I have recently purchase CAESAR II 2013 for my firm and have the necessary files for installation. I am the custodian of Dongle (green). Please mail me at getanasmalik@gmail.com for emulating

Waiting for your response

Regards,

Anas

----------


## salamali

> Dear All
> Last time I succeed to make Emulator Sentinel UltraPro/Sentinel SuperPro Hard Lock Softwares 
> So now If you have hard lock Key, i can help you to make (copy) to many PC.




_Many thanks Tuancham, please let me know, how 
ar_loh@yahoo.com
best regards_ 
 :Courage:

----------


## Zhing Xa

hello all

i can make for all  :Smile: 

best wishes to you

----------


## fill

Hello. Can You help me make dongle emulator Sentinel Ultra Pro...
*Thank you in advance.*

----------


## gogo41

Many thanks Tuancham, please let me know,  
gogo412000@yahoo.com
best regards

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlakoski

Hi all,

It's easy if you already have a USB hard lock key (if don't have It's waste of time and don't do this).

*1st step* : Download emulator dump tool ( **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

-Extract file and run 
-Connect your USB hard lock key to computer click (1) finish (2)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- If success you will have *.dmp file located same as folder tool

*2nd step* : Send *.dmp file to my mail : vlakoskii@gmail.com

I will make copy key and send instruction how to run it without orginal key

----------


## Porshe

Hi Tuancham! Can you please help me to make copy of my usb stick?

----------


## Jolen

Hi tuancam, 
My Sentinel key is look like picture in attach.
Could you please help me in making a copy of it? Thanks in advance. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## memorex

If someone still needs help doing a dongle emu  for some kind of dongles , than PM me.

----------

